# Brought home a new baby.  Need a crash course.



## daisychick (Dec 5, 2012)

The horse trailer was full of hay and I didn't feel like unloading all of it, so our new calf rode home in the back seat.   He kept licking my husband on the cheek during the drive home.   






He is a holstein bull calf from a local dairy.  2 weeks old and doing good so far.   He drinks out of a bucket already.   I am feeding him a mix of milk replacer and goat's milk,  half and half mix.   2 quarts in the morning and 2 quarts in the evening.   He has grass/alfalfa mix hay available at all times.  

When do I start grain?  Do I need to start grain?  What kind?   Is 2 quarts of milk twice a day the correct amount to feed him?  It seems like such a little amount.   Anything else I need to know?    I used to help my dad raise bottle calves when I was little but this is my first time on my own.


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 5, 2012)

OMG!  In the back seat!   

The last time I saw a photo of a calf in someone's back seat was on one of those forums that read "You might be a redneck if . . . "

Anyway, CUTE calf!!

Gotta post more pics . . . maybe in a pasture or barn or someplace.


----------



## she-earl (Dec 5, 2012)

He needs the grain.  We give our holsteins a maximum of 2.5 pounds in the morning and then again in the evening.  I would not put that much in front of him until he is eating it or it will get stale and dried out.  Give him some to that he learns it is there and can nibble as he desires.  He should also have water.  However, his stomach will not be able to handle the hay until he is six-weeks-old.  When we start weaning our calves at six-weeks-old, I begin to give them hay.  However, don't give him all the hay he will eat until you know that he won't stop eating his grain because he is eating so much hay.


----------



## daisychick (Dec 5, 2012)

she-earl said:
			
		

> He needs the grain.  We give our holsteins a maximum of 2.5 pounds in the morning and then again in the evening.  I would not put that much in front of him until he is eating it or it will get stale and dried out.  Give him some to that he learns it is there and can nibble as he desires.  He should also have water.  However, his stomach will not be able to handle the hay until he is six-weeks-old.  When we start weaning our calves at six-weeks-old, I begin to give them hay.  However, don't give him all the hay he will eat until you know that he won't stop eating his grain because he is eating so much hay.


Any suggestions on a good type of grain to get him started on?  He has a bucket of water and I do see him drink from it during the day.   The hay is in a feeder that he shares with the goats on the other side of the fence so he doesn't really ever eat the hay but it is there for the goats.


----------



## she-earl (Dec 5, 2012)

The name of the feed we use is Calf-All-In-One.  However, I don't know what feed stores in your area call it.  You could check with a farmer near you as to what they feed.  Our neighbor has gotten several calves from us over the past years and I know that they use a horse feed for their calves.  They said it is cheaper.  I don't know how the feed make-up compares though.


----------



## Cricket (Dec 5, 2012)

They are both cuter than buttons!  And you are SO lucky--I had a calf pee for 3.7 miles (yep, I clocked him) in the back of my Explorer a few years ago.:/

Don't feed him any more than you're feeding now.  I get Poulin grain calf starter that has a coccidiant in it--don't know if coccidiosis is prevalent in your area?


----------



## daisychick (Dec 5, 2012)

Cricket said:
			
		

> They are both cuter than buttons!  And you are SO lucky--I had a calf pee for 3.7 miles (yep, I clocked him) in the back of my Explorer a few years ago.:/
> 
> Don't feed him any more than you're feeding now.  I get Poulin grain calf starter that has a coccidiant in it--don't know if coccidiosis is prevalent in your area?


3.7 miles!     this calf had his backside pressed up against the door panel and I just knew I was going to be scrubbing calf poop out of the door speakers, but I really lucked out and he didn't make a single mess.       I will go to TSC and see what my options are for calf starter.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 5, 2012)

your calf is adorable.  And you are so blessed that he did not relieve himself all over your vehicle.  How far did you drive with him?


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 5, 2012)

He is adorable  Cutest little big thing I ever saw LOL plus I never thought I would actually see a Cow in a car, maybe a mini horse (which I have done) or a goat (which I have also done) but a cow? LOL Love it!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Dec 5, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> The horse trailer was full of hay and I didn't feel like unloading all of it, so our new calf rode home in the back seat.   He kept licking my husband on the cheek during the drive home.


I wish there was a Like or Love button for this pic!!    Priceless!!


----------



## neener92 (Dec 5, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> The horse trailer was full of hay and I didn't feel like unloading all of it, so our new calf rode home in the back seat.   He kept licking my husband on the cheek during the drive home.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4775_dsc_1509.jpg
> 
> He is a holstein bull calf from a local dairy.  2 weeks old and doing good so far.   He drinks out of a bucket already.   I am feeding him a mix of milk replacer and goat's milk,  half and half mix.   2 quarts in the morning and 2 quarts in the evening.   He has grass/alfalfa mix hay available at all times.
> ...


Very adorable!


----------

